# When Can They Be Weaned?



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello,

I have a doe that just had babies Monday morning or Sunday night. I wanted to know when can they be taken away from the mother, and when can i hold them?

thanks!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 12, 2012)

I wean my smaller rabbit breeds at about 6 weeks, and my larger breeds at about 8 weeks. When you do wean them, try to leave 2 babies in with the mother for a day or 2 more to help dry the mother up. 
As for holding, I usually wait for the kits to get a peach fuzz on them.


----------



## secuono (Mar 12, 2012)

For holding I wait about one week, so they aren't disturbed from feeding and they have some time to grow their fuzzy fur.
Weaning, can be as early as 4wks, I usually do it 5-6wks, but waiting until 8wks also happens. If you want to rebreed her, wait until the kits are about 4wks, otherwise, it's a bit too much on her.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 12, 2012)

I hold them the first day. Get the doe in the habit of you touching them.


----------



## ClintDowns (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. When my does had kits I was in there holding them or moving them around. You have to get the mamas used to you touching them. If you don't you may need to get to the kits one day and the mama may be visions towards you. You also have to get in there and count your babies and make sure that there is no dead ones or any afterbirth just chillin in there.


----------

